# smoked mullet,newbie!



## ddawson31 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just did my first trout, glad there was only 1 left to buy. I'm sure it was my newness that turned it into mush. We are looking to smoke some mullett without same result. This is what i did trout 225 for 2hrs with old bay 4 seafood and 2 wedges of lemon inside, fish in alum foil with ends open. Where did i go wrong????


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 25, 2010)

I've done salmon, panfish and catfish.  Never used the foil.  I am guessing that it trapped to much moisture.

Someone else should be along shortly.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 25, 2010)

Not a seafood expert but that would be my guess as well, the moisture and oils from the fish along with the salt in the seasoning pulling out moisture and the lemons probably all sat inside the foil and kind of "simmered" your fish.
You can try laying it directly on the grill or poke a few holes inside of your foil to allow the excess liquids to drip out.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 26, 2010)

Now I don't do fish but living in Crystal River all my life I have seen lots of mullet smoked first thing is don't fillet it like normal instead cut the head off then slice down the backbone on one side but don't cut the belly then fold it open and leave the scales and skin to be on the grate. I have never seen foil used while smoking mullet


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea try it without the tinfoil and see how  you like it.


----------



## flash (Jan 26, 2010)

I do Blues and Spanish. A lower temp would help. Usually 180 to 190º is what I use. Also a longer smoke time, 3 to 3 1/2 hours. The foil and amount of time is your problem. Smoke fish is more dried out that what you want when you bake it. 
 Piney is generally right about filleting, but I have no problem just filleting and leaving the skin/scales on the fish. it will curl some, but big deal. 







I don't bother with brinning either


----------



## gene111 (Jan 26, 2010)

Like the others said try without foil. I usually lay mine on some foil but never wrapp it!!!


----------

